# Which K2 board? Conflicting advice



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all

I've just tried out a couple of boards on the slope today (K2 Believer and an Endeavor Live). I enjoyed both and am torn on which to go for (any advice?) I'm more interested in just riding the mountain and not hitting the park.

I always thought the Believer was more of a freestyle park board and was recommended the K2 Zeppelin instead.

However, when i went to demo the Zeppelin today, I was told the opposite...that I should leave the Zeppelin alone and go for the Believer instead.

Help!! Any other recommendations would be appreciated.

I've got about 5 years experience on the mountain. Just interested in riding. Goofy, with Vans Fargo boots and looking at probably Burton Cartell bindings. I'm 5'9 and 90KG

many thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Believer Boooouy!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The believer is designed to be a backcountry freestyle deck. Realistically you should have been on the Zepplin for what you're describing.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

So just riding? No spins or airs or any other freestyle stuff? Then go with the Zepplin. Even if you're inner rad starts to break through and you want to start popping of some bumps or hips the Zepplin will be adequate enough.


----------

